# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  "يورو2008" لا تعرف المستحيل

## روان

"بطولة لا تعرف المستحيل"، هذا ما يمكن أن توصف به بطولة أمم أوروبا 2008 المقامة في النمسا وسويسرا حتى الـ29 من يونيو/حزيران، بعدما اكتمل عقد الدور نصف النهائي بوصول ألمانيا وتركيا وروسيا وإسبانيا على حساب منتخبات البرتغال وكرواتيا وهولندا وإيطاليا في مباريات شهدت كما من الإثارة.

وتلتقي ألمانيا مع تركيا يوم الأربعاء في افتتاح مباريات دور الأربعة، فيما تلعب إسبانيا مع روسيا الخميس.

تمثلت أبرز المفاجآت في الدور الأول في خروج اليونان حاملة اللقب من البطولة دون رصيد من النقاط، محتلة المركز الأخير في مجموعتها الرابعة، وتوديع التشيك للمسابقة عقب خسارتها أمام تركيا بالثلاثة في الجولة الأخيرة من المجموعة الأولى، رغم أنها كانت المتقدمة بهدفين في مباراة لن يكون من السهل نسيانها لأنصار المنتخب التشيكي، الذي كان مرشحا للتأهل مع البرتغال للصعود إلى دور الـ8.

وحمل دور المجموعات نبأ الهزيمة الثقيلة لكل من إيطاليا وفرنسا أمام هولندا في المجموعة الثالثة، فالأولى خسرت من الطواحين بثلاثية نظيفة أما الثانية فسقطت بأربعة أهداف لهدف قبل أن تخرج على يد بطل العالم، الذي تفوق عليها في الجولة الأخيرة بهدفين دون رد.


 الجماهير الألمانية سعيدة بالوصول لنصف النهائي وبالانتقال لدور الثمانية نجد أن نتيجة كل المباريات الأربع التي أقيمت في تلك المرحلة تحمل قدرا كبيرا من المفاجآت بعد فاصل من الإثارة في أحداث اللقاءات، فالمباراة الأولى بين البرتغال وألمانيا لم يكن من السهل توقع الفائز منهما نظرا لتقارب مستوى نتائج الفريقين في البطولة، فكلاهما صعدا إلى ربع النهائي برصيد ست نقاط مع اختلاف أن الأول احتل صدارة مجموعته الأولى، فيما جاء الألمان ثانيا في لمجموعتهم الثانية.

وأسفر اللقاء عن فوز ألمانيا بثلاثة أهداف لهدفين، رغم أن الأرقام كانت تشير إلى سيطرة البرتغال على مجريات المباراة، فنسبة الاستحواذ على الكرة لصالحهم بمعدل 57%، وسددوا على المرمى الألماني 12 تسديدة بجانب حصولهم على ثمان ركلات ركنية؛ مما يعني أن الضغط الهجومي لصالحهم، إلا أن الألمان نجحوا في استغلال كافة الفرص التي أتيحت لهم في المباراة ليصعدوا إلى نصف النهائي.

الإصرار التركي
 تواجد تركي قوي في يورو 2008 جذبت تركيا الأنظار إليها منذ مباراتها الثانية في دور المجموعات، فرغم الخسارة في اللقاء الأول أمام البرتغال بثنائية، إلا أن الأتراك انتفضوا بدءا من لقاء سويسرا وصولا لمواجهة كرواتيا في ربع النهائي، فأمام المنتخب السويسري نجح أبناء الأناضول في تحويل تأخرهم بهدف إلى فوز بهدفين خلال الشوط الثاني من المباراة في الدقيقتين 57 و92.

وتكرر ذلك في لقاء التشيك خلال الجولة الأخيرة من المجموعة، وكان الفريقان في حاجة للفوز لضمان التأهل، أما التعادل يجعلهما يلجآن إلى ركلات الترجيح لتحديد هوية المتأهل. 

وتعليقا على ذلك نصح الفرنسي أرسين فينغر المدير الفني لأرسنال الإنجليزي -الذي يحلل البطولة في إحدى القنوات الفضائية- لاعبي كرواتيا قبل انطلاق مباراتهم أمام تركيا بشيء واحد "لا تجعلوا الأتراك يلمسون الكرة في آخر خمس دقائق"، ولكن نصيحته لم تجد من يستمع لها من المنتخب الكرواتي الذين انضموا لضحايا غزوات الأتراك في يورو2008.

ووصلت تركيا إلى نصف النهائي للمرة الأولى في تاريخها، بعد تخطي كرواتيا بركلات الترجيح، وذلك بعدما نجح الأتراك في إدراك التعادل في الدقيقة 120 من الشوط الإضافي الثاني، عقب دقيقة واحدة من تقدم الكروات بهدف.

الشراسة الروسية
 الدب الروسي أطاح بهولندا تعلمت روسيا سريعا من خطأ خسارتها في المباراة الأولى أمام إسبانيا بأربعة أهداف لهدف، ولم يظهر على الدب الروسي المشاكل الدفاعية التي تسببت في الهزيمة الثقيلة، لتتغلب بذلك على اليونان حامل لقب النسخة السابقة بهدف نظيف في الجولة الثانية للمجموعة الرابعة، ثم إخراج السويد من البطولة بالفوز عليها بهدفين نظيفين، بعدما أوقفوا مفاتيح لعب المنتخب السويدي.

وتوقع الكثيرون أن تكون مباراة هولندا هي المحطة الأخيرة لروسيا في بطولة أمم أوروبا، خصوصا وأن الطواحين تصدرت مجموعتها الثالثة بعدما حققت نتائج قوية على حساب فرنسا وإيطاليا ورومانيا، ولكن المدرب الهولندي غوس هيدينك قاد فريقه الروسي لتحقيق مفاجأة جديدة في يورو 2008 على حساب أبناء بلده بثلاثة أهداف لهدف.

توقفت طواحين هولندا عن الدوران وأصيب هدافيها بالعقم، فتقدمت روسيا بهدف في الدقيقة 56، وظلت النتيجة كما هي حتى أدرك الهولنديون التعادل في الدقيقة 86، ولكن الدب الروس كشر عن أنيابه في الشوطين الإضافيين مسجلين هدفين ليتأهل المنتخب الروسي لنصف النهائي للمرة الأولى عقب انهيار الاتحاد السوفييتي. 

صحوة إسبانية
 إسبانيا أخرجت إيطاليا المملة لم يختلف أداء إيطاليا عن طابعه الدفاعي مع اللجوء إلى الهجمات المكثفة في أوقات غير متوقعة من المباراة، وجاء تأهل إسبانيا إلى نصف النهائي بمثابة مفاجأة سارة لعشاق الكرة الجميلة، خصوصا وأن إيطاليا لم تقدم ما يرشحها للوصول إلى تلك المرحلة بعد الخسارة بثلاثية نظيفة أمام هولندا في المجموعة الثالثة، ثم التعادل بهدف لهدف مع رومانيا، حتى أن التلغب على شبح فرنسا بهدفين نظيفين لم يمحُ الأداء غير المنظم للإيطاليين.

فيما تأهل إسبانيا لربع النهائي بعد تصدرهم مجموعتهم الرابعة بالفوز على اليونان والسويد وروسيا، وصبت الترشيحات لصالح الإسبان قبل مواجهتها مع إيطاليا بسبب الأداء القوي الذي قدمه منتخب المتادور في الدور الأول بالفوز في مبارياتها الثلاثة ضد اليونان وروسيا والسويد، وهذا ماتحقق بالفعل رغم أن الإيطاليين مارسوا هوايتهم في إغلاق مناطقهم الدفاعية ليصلوا إلى المباراة لركلات الترجيح التي حسمتها إسبانيا. 

وزاد من فرحة الإسبان بالفوز على إيطاليا هي أن المتادور لم يسبق له الانتصار على أبطال العالم في مباراة رسمية منذ عام 1928 مما شكل لمشجعي إسبانيا عقدة كروية لم يصدقوا أنها قد تم حلها عقب انتهاء المباراة المثيرة. 

أرقام من البطولة 
يحتل الإسباني دافيد بيا صدارة هدافي البطولة قبل انطلاق دور نصف النهائي بأربعة أهداف. 

وتأتي هولندا في صدارة المنتخبات المسجلة للأهداف بعشرة أهداف، ويليها إسبانيا بثمانية أهداف وبفارق هدف واحد عن ألمانيا والبرتغال وروسيا. 

وتعتبر روسيا أكثر المنتخبات تسديدا خلال البطولة بـ79 تسديدة، ويليها هولندا في المركز الثاني "78"، ثم البرتغال ثالثا "65" وبعدها إسبانيا "58". 

واحتلت روسيا صدارة المنتخبات الحاصلة على ركلات ركنية "38" وبعدها البرتغال "23" ثم كرواتيا "22". 

وحصلت تركيا على أكبر عدد من البطاقات الصفراء "14" ثم النمسا ثانيا "8" وبعدها اليونان ثالثا "8".

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا روان
مبروك للاسبان والاتراك
وان شاء الله الفريقين يكونو في النهائي

----------


## روان

> شكرا روان
> مبروك للاسبان والاتراك
> وان شاء الله الفريقين يكونو في النهائي


شكرا الك على الرد وانا هلا برشح الاتراك بالفوز باللقب لانهم اكتر فريق عمل مفاجئات في اليورو وما بستسلمو ابدا لاخر ثانيه في المباره

----------


## ابو نعيم

*يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ( روان )
ان شاء الله البطولة تكون من نصيب تركيا*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شكراً روان

مع اني ايطالي الا اني اتمنى الفوز للألمان بعد خروج الأزوري :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

*مشكووووورة  روان

اذا بتلاحضوا يا جماعة انه بأوروبا كرة القدم لا تعرف الكبير والصغير

روسيا تخرج هولندا.... وتركيا الى نصف النهائي ...... ورومانيا تتعادل مع بطلة العالم وكادت ان تخرجها مبكرا.....


لكن في بطولات اسيوية مثل بطولة امم اسيا معروف يا اليابان او كوريا او السعودية وهسة دخل على الخط العراق واستراليا غير هيك ما في مفاجئات*

----------

